# Looking for some blank tab pics/sheets



## Chris (Apr 21, 2004)

For posting patterns. I'll be searching around, but if you have some, please post 'em up.

JC's going to turn attachments on. :twisted:


----------



## Josh (Apr 22, 2004)

This program rocks. It even plays it back so you can hear if it's all correct.

http://www.power-tab.net/downloads.php


----------



## Josh (Apr 22, 2004)

Attachments aren't natively supported in phpBB2, but it's available as a mod. I'll look into it.


----------



## Weirdbeard (Apr 30, 2004)

Is this what you're looking for???
I've been using this:

E ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
B ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
G ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
D ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
A ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
E ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------| 
B ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
||
||
E ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
B ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
G ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
D ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
A ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
E ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|
B ||-------------------------------|----------------------------------|


It pretty much sucks ass but it works. Just copy and paste then plug in the tab. The part that sucks is that after you plug in the tab everything gets all out of alignment and if you want it to look right you gutta spend some time adding dashes n shit.


----------



## Cyrus (Jun 19, 2004)

you can just write out the tab in Power-tab, cut it out and paste it here. I find the ascii tabs hard to read


----------



## Josh (Jun 19, 2004)

Cyrus said:


> you can just write out the tab in Power-tab, cut it out and paste it here. I find the ascii tabs hard to read


We can attach stuff now too. We couldn't when this thread started because we were using crappy-ass phpbb2 (my unfortunate decision, too).


----------



## Guitarist4JC (Jun 7, 2005)

Cyrus, how do you cut and paste with Power-Tab. Will it come out as a JPEG?


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2005)

Go to... fuck, I don't have the interface in front of me at the moment, but there's a way to export bars as a bitmap. Then, paste into your fasvorite graphics editor and save as a jpeg. That's how I've been doing the lessons page. 

As an aside, we can now attach powertab files.


----------



## Guitarist4JC (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks, Drew. I played around with PowerTab at lunch and got it figured out. I didn't know you did the lessons page. I have looked at those and wanted to ask then but didn't know who or where. Where do you go to attach powertabs at?


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh, you can attach powertabs within the forum - hit "Go Advanced" and then there's a manage attachments button within the response dialogue. 

The Lessons page is done differently, however - that's part of the "site" rather than the "forum."

-D


----------



## guitario (Jun 10, 2005)

While we are on this topic, is there any way to print just the tab by itself in powertab without the standard notation music?


----------



## rx (Jun 10, 2005)

prt screen/SysRq key ----> ctrl V in graphix app -----> post.


----------



## Drew (Jun 10, 2005)

No. Why in god's name would you want to do that?  

-D


----------



## guitario (Jun 12, 2005)

For one I'm agnostic, so what you are saying doesn't make sense. Printing the tab or the music by itself saves paper.


----------

